# PRC buying 38 IL-76 for $850 million USD.....



## Cdn Blackshirt (8 Sep 2005)

That's $22 million USD per NEW airframe!

http://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/il76/

Now call me crazy but even if we accept the fact we'd have to pay to upgrade all the avoinics to NATO standards, is this not an alternative that the CF should be exploring to replace our C-130 fleet?  

I should add, I would think the Russians would jump through hoops in order to make their first sale inside NATO.



Matthew.   ???

=====================================================================================

*http://www.mosnews.com/money/2005/09/08/chinabuysaircraft.shtml*
China Buys 38 Military Transport Aircraft From Russia for $850M
Created: 08.09.2005 11:45 MSK (GMT +3), Updated: 13:51 MSK, 8 hours 2 minutes ago
MosNews


Russia and China have reached an agreement for the delivery of 38 military Il-76TD transport aircraft. The contract will amount to $850 million.

The Kommersant daily reported on Thursday, Sept. 8, that its source in the Russian Defense Ministry had confirmed the deal and said that it signifies a change in Beijing's priorities in its trade with Moscow. The source said that China is now more interested in purchasing combat service support devices, among which are Il-76 military transport aircraft.

*The source also noted that all of the aircraft delivered to China will be brand new.*

As MosNews reported, China and Russia held joint military exercises on Chinese territory this summer. The Russian Defense Ministry and state arms export agency Rosoboronexport hoped to use the exercises as a venue for showcasing Russian arms. 


=====================================================================================


----------



## TheCheez (8 Sep 2005)

The way politics goes these days, wouldn't the Americans shit if we did this? Also you just know bombardier, Pratt&Whitney, GE and whoever else builds engines and airframes would make their lapdogs dance and it'd never get purchased.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (8 Sep 2005)

TheCheez said:
			
		

> The way politics goes these days, wouldn't the Americans crap if we did this? Also you just know bombardier, Pratt&Whitney, GE and whoever else builds engines and airframes would make their lapdogs dance and it'd never get purchased.



Worst case scenario you open talks with the Russians and you've just created a point of leverage to reacquire the $5billion CAD they're holding and about to hand over to their lumber producers.  If they step up and fix the softwood fiasco, we buy American.  If not, we proceed with a modified IL-76....



M.


----------



## Cloud Cover (8 Sep 2005)

Cdn Blackshirt said:
			
		

> Worst case scenario you open talks with the Russians and you've just created a point of leverage to reacquire the $5billion CAD they're holding and about to hand over to their lumber producers.   If they step up and fix the softwood fiasco, we buy American.   If not, we proceed with a modified IL-76....
> M.



That 5 Billion belongs to the lumber producres IIRC, they pay the tarriff, not the feds.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (9 Sep 2005)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> That 5 Billion belongs to the lumber producres IIRC, they pay the tarriff, not the feds.



Yes, but it's $5 billion in stolen "Canadian" wealth so it is worthwhile for the government to use all the leverage at its disposal to get it back including military procurement negotiations.  Additionally, since we're in Canada, whatever they get back, they'll pay taxes on anyway.....

That being said, that is a side bar issue.  

What I'd really like to hear are some opinions of the viability of the platform in the RCAF.  Since they are less expensive up front to buy than new C-130J's, have 3-4 times the payload and are actually capable of moving our primary land forces vehicles, to me at least as long as the avionics can be upgraded they seem like an ideal solution.



Matthew.   ???


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Sep 2005)

I would think the IL-76M would be a viable replacement for the C-130, particularly if you could end up with more aircraft in service instead of a 1 for 1 replacement.


----------



## x-grunt (9 Sep 2005)

S_Baker said:
			
		

> not to hijack the thread but as far as this goes:
> 
> Hey, I'll see what I can do about the US NAFTA cherry picking if you can so something about the CDN government allowing US military deserters safe haven against a previously agreed upon extradition treaty.



Let's get it straight, okay?  http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,151416,00.html

Back to our regularly scheduled thread...


----------



## x-grunt (9 Sep 2005)

S_Baker said:
			
		

> 5 billion for a couple of punks..........



Sold!  >


----------



## Cloud Cover (9 Sep 2005)

Hey Major, I don't think you are authorized at your pay grade to make that sort of an offer!  Anyway, if you guys want them, come and take them. It's not like we would stand in your way, even if we could. Fact is, I don't think you guys really want them back... better to use Canada as a dumping ground whether we like it or not.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Sep 2005)

Nice little swerve there people, but back on topic, please.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Sep 2005)

ANd please remember folks the RCAF (and RCN) disappeared during Unification, if its for nostalgia please refer to it as such but otheres read these forums and might not know the difference.


----------

